
28-year-old makes millions buying from Walmart, selling on Amazon - mandeepj
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/28-year-old-makes-millions-buying-from-walmart-selling-on-amazon/ar-AAupB8i
======
celias
Planet Money did a story on retail arbitrage in 2015

[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/06/03/411777635/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/06/03/411777635/episode-629-buy-
low-sell-prime)

------
sova
It's nice people are able to hustle and make a profit but are you really
adding VALUE to the equation?

~~~
googletazer
If people are willing to pay a premium for the convenience of buying the stuff
from Amazon instead of driving their ass to wallmart and looking for sales
themselves, then there is definitely value being added.

